# Spots...



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

What is the best method,cream,gel,pads or whatever to get rid of spots :cursing: .

I wouldn't go as far to say I have acne but I get these spots popping up, and they are horrid big ones on my cheek or whatever, not really yellow full of pus but just red big ones and I don't know how to get rid of them. Sunbed helps somewhat but it only gets rid of a certain few, I drink a ton of water, shower daily, use clearasil pads but still they come back. I know it's natural at my age (18) but how do I get rid of them? is it possible?

I bought a face scrub with bits in it and gonna just scrub like a bitch until my face is red. I've been to the doctor they have given me tablets which don't do nothing, then they gave me creams but that does absolutely nothing, waste of time. Tbh it's really starting to **** me off, ideas? what about a multi-vit or something? Cheers.


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

I had this problem about a year ago. It really effects your confidence..as I'm a different person now. Those tablets and cream the doctor gave you get rid of mild acne and didn't really effect me either. They have to work up on a scale before they give you the serious stuff that will get rid of your spots. After about a year of treatment i reached the highest on the seriousness scale of acne. That day i walked out with just under £1000 of anti acne tablets, i forget the name. They have serious side effects and thats why they don't like handing them out, for example depression and suicide :S

I know its very fustrating, but just stick with it. I hope that helps

Any more questions you want to ask, just ask


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

called roaccutane and yes the sides are bad, luckily i never got that bad but my mate did, dry lips and eyse etc, i did get acne though and it really affected my confidance too, my ,mate gets them all down his back and shouders, but none on his face, im the opposite, i get none on my back etc, apart from one or two, but i get them on my face, mainy temples and forehead, the best thing i ever used was DUAC gel from the docs, it always worked for me, and DONT PICK OR SQUEEZE, unless they are literally ready to burst, otherwise they get a ot worse, the BEST thing for acne is sleep, i used to get back from work, put the duac cream on after a wash, and sleep a few hours and they would always look better, my mate also said he used to cut a slicer of lemon, and wipe it all over, leave for 5 or 10 min, then wash off and apply his DUAC cream, your doc shoud give you some.

dont worry they do eventually go, i do feel for you as when mine got bad i didnt want to eave the house, and when i did i always wore a hat lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

DO NOT "scrub like a bitch until my face is red" as that will damage the skin more. Face scrubs should only be used every few days and should be used gently. Buy a soap-free face wash and a good moisturiser, like Nivea or Boots Expert, and like JJJ said don't pick or squeeze them. Keep your face clean (wash twice daily if you have to) and drink lots of water.


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

the only thing that works for me is too drink plenty of water and use the sunbeds


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Panoxyl 5 or 10 or banoxyl 5 or 10 both very effective with spots, but not recomended with sunburn skin so would avoid the sunbeds with this one..

Worked very well for me. If it gets worse they will send you to a derm and may suggest roacutane


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

Also I'm pretty sure the roaccutane effected my hormones in some way as i havn't grown any taller since i first started them. I also think that i ahvn't been the same person since i started taking them..


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

yes as dmcc said do not scrub like a bitch this will only irritate your skin. get yourself a mild oil free cleanser and oil free mosturiser. wash twice daily , overwashing causes irritation and strips the skin of natural oils which causes more oil to be produced which can lead to spots. freederm isnt bad for 'spot treating' just dab it on the spot not all over the face like it says on the tube. salycilic adic and benzol peroxide products can also be effective for treating individual spots.


----------



## -S-K- (Feb 9, 2008)

Well don't think im that serious that I need acne pills that strong. It's just spots popping up and it's not like terrible acne, infact I wouldn't call it acne just spots. But they always pop up it's the only thing that affects my complexion. Skin on my face tends to go quite oiley after a few hours, even after a shower, no idea why. It's annoying because I always have them, theres not like one week that goes by where I don't have spots, been like this for years.


----------



## Pannett (Jul 1, 2008)

I've been supplementing with 5g of Vitamin B5 every day for the last few weeks and my acne has definitely gone down. I've read that 10g daily is meant to get rid of most if not all acne. I had it bad on my chest and back and some on my face and it's pretty much vanished now.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Ive got pretty bad acne scaring on my back n shoulders from pickin at em when i was younger, still bits of inflamed spot marks on my upper back and shoulders.

Ive completely ****ed my backs appearance up 

went to the doctors a few weeks back and got some antibiotics...didnt quite get how unhappy i was an how much i wanted change......

:{ aint taken my top off for a year in front of someone clearly showin my back ... all last summer my back didnt even see the sun!

what i would give for the scars ive got to be gone


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

there are some demerbrasion exfoliators that help but like others have said dont overuse it will just aggrivate the skin , simple products for sensitive skin very good , and if your goin to have to pop a spot then cotton wool pad soaked in warm water ;o)


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

chilisi said:


> please dont scrub like a bitch mate.
> 
> get a good face wash and facial scrub.use the fash wash twice everyday and the scrub 2-3 times a week.
> 
> ...


Good link fella thanks


----------

